# The Ghost is Ready...



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

My Ghost trap worked - just in time for the big night!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice Kevin! Looks like fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Good catch!


----------

